# Toro power max 826 le



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. I recently was given a basically brand new snowblower. It’s about 9 years old , used couple of times. Last time was likely 8 years ago. What’s the best method to get this running.

Gas line was open , not sure if it had gas when put in storage. 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would start with changing the oil, then put some fresh gas in it and give it a go, with the electric starter. When it doesn't start, then I might try some starting ether and see if it fires - which it probably will. If it continues to run after the ether is burned off (maybe 5 seconds), then you are good to go. Otherwise, you will have to clean the passages in the carb. I gave you Snowblower 101, cleaningt he carb is Snowblower 301. You may have to check out some videos from Donyboy on YouTube, or just buy a Chinese carb.

Good luck, and report back.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

In addition to the oil change, i'd remove the spark plug and get a little bit of oil in the top of cylinder. Spin the engine a few times with the pull cord. 

Put it all back together, add a good amount of carb/injector cleaner to the fuel tank and see if you can get it running.

Great find/gift.


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. My plan was to change fluids and spark plug etc. I was told maybe use true fuel and see if that helps with process.

Defenitly a great find. Good think my wife’s 91 year old grandmother is very nice 

Will post back when I get this going. Luckily Ny weather will be warm this weekend to work on it


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice find indeed! Keep us posted!


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

First thing I would do is pull the flywheel cover off and check for a nest. Make sure to check behind the flywheel also.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

fgfygj


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

So I changed all the fluids and spark plug, tried and nothing 

Added some starting fluid to it and it sounds like it wanted to start but wouldn’t last more than 2 seconds. 

Next up is pull carb apart and clean good. Worst case will have to get a new carb but they aren’t that much.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

new carbs can be had for that Tecumseh for $10-$15, Best would be to get one with adjustable needles if you need to get a carb but odds are it's just a plugged jet and no new carb needed.


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cleaned jet in screw of bowl plug , left carb on blower and dosed with cleaner.

Started and it fired. 

Been rough idle since it started 2-3 mins but maybe cause it’s been sitting so long ?


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

No luck after cleaning Jets. Cleaned bottom in bowl screw, would only run on high throttle. Would stall on low and when choke is open.

Took float out and cleaned inside pin area and also inside carb (. Sprayed a lot of cleaner ). This was all done with carb still on blower. After that , would stall in high throttle and be run rough on lower throttle . 

All in all I ordered new carb for $15. When that comes I’ll take old off , clean really good and put back to see if it works or may just go with new and hold on to old carb.


----------



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just put new carb($15) on and with a very minor adjustment it sounds great. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's awesome, congrats! An almost-new blower for $15 is fantastic. Definitely try cleaning the old carb, if nothing else as a learning experience. And also to have as a spare. 

It looks like a really nice machine, enjoy!


----------

